# My new M3



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello,

this is my new M3. I love the tt but compared to this its a joke. Hope you like it guys.


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Awesome! I absolutely love M3s and a CSL is something im looking forward too. I think you should change your sig now!


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

My way of thinking, looks like the drivers seat could do with a lift but other than that , nice 8) 
Hope you enjoy the rear wheel fun, ive got my eye on an SMG. just waiting for the right price. :roll:


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks guys. its not a csl but a standard m3 smg but the guy who had it before me changed the front bumper and blacked out and debadged all the signs. its a very unique one and once you press the sport button its a mental beast. 
but seriously it might be 2 wheel drive but around bends and just generally i feel it handles so much better than my 225 ttr. which by the way is still up for sale!!!


----------



## Warrington_Jon82 (May 16, 2007)

Yeah, had one of these myself..Cracking car, but carries the Shell Optimax pump around in the boot 
They're not tremendously poor MPG in normal driving, but its an M3 and normal driving doesnt even come in to it 

Have fun mate! Just steer clear of the $tealers, and the rozzers! 
Nothing sounds as good as those 3.2 Straight six M engines and quad pipes.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

King TT, first mod, is getting it detailed!!!!!!!!! Holograms in your first pic are shocking!!!! Looks stealthy with black rims. Have fun :lol:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Nice 



> I love the tt but compared to this its a joke


To Defend The TT the m3 has a (t*sser) image though :? and to look at its nothing special,performance wise yes, but the tt is 225 bhp ...m3 is 330+ so that comparrison is pointless they are different animals.

I have the Daddy m5 :wink: in carbon black on a 51  immense power,loads of toys etc, but i can fit several people in it, shopping, the dog if i had one :roll:  
my only gripe with Bmw m cars is, they dont look special imo, they drive normal untill you press the sport button and give them the beans :? 
i have enjoyed the m5 as a luxury shopping cart, it is just not as special as the mk1 tt, in looks and general appeal.

I will be coming back to the mk1 TT ,i am just in a phase at the moment ,where i fancy trying a couple more marques. porshe of some description next and maybe a merc not sure as yet ,then i will come back to the TT in quatro sport form.  :wink:

enjoy your M3 it looks a nice bit of kit ,not keen on the seats, i prefer black but apart from that it is nice. 

Tom.


----------



## TTmini (May 13, 2009)

Nice car no doubt, especially from a performance standpoint. But, it doesn't come close to the look and style of the TT and still looks like a sporty sedan, very few cars can touch TT style inside and out (sculpture on wheels). Enjoy.


----------



## burf2000 (May 15, 2009)

Looks nice mate


----------



## blake83 (May 11, 2009)

Beautiful car,

I was very close to buying an 03' M3!!

Only concerns were the age of these cars and if things start going wrong it would cost a small fortune, My TT is under warranty and I simply can't afford a new M3..


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Well calling our cars a joke is a good start to 'your look at me' thread :roll:

imo M3's look thoroughly meh.

Enjoy it though.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

bit passed it isn't it ?


----------



## tt don (May 6, 2008)

amazin car mate. dont listen to these guys. comparin the tt to an m3 is silly, the tt is in such a lower league. and i have a tt but i know the m3 is another level before you all throw tantrums. 
as for bein passed it it looks wicked mate, think the guy who wrote that doesnt know the tt mk2 is out!!!!. as for bein a tossers car, well thats rich comin from a tt driver considering most peeps say we drive womens cars!!!
also the m3 would rip a tt stupid without sports mode. and the tt to be honest isnt such a fun car to drive.
looks nice hope you enjoy it. as said before there isnt a better sound than an m3.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

It's got a fab engine but that's it...

Sorry mate but why post that on a TT site? It's a common BMW and the wrong generation as well...

BMWs have gone the way of Mercedes and now it's left to Audi to show the way for building proper cars...

I saw three rusting BMs in Walsall today... one a '51' reg... 

Is there an acid factory here or what?!

I'd take an A5 any day... 

Cheers

rich


----------



## tt don (May 6, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> It's got a fab engine but that's it...
> 
> Sorry mate but why post that on a TT site? It's a common BMW and the wrong generation as well...
> 
> ...


m3 rich is a proper drivers car in every way. and why post it cause most people on the forum post their new cars. and its a bit rich comin from you about it bein an old model. u got an old shape tt as have most of the guys here including me!!!!
m3 is a top car, got the luxury, speed and style. and that m3 looks wicked. i think most people would have an m3 over a tt anyday. this aint personal.. dont know why u guys get so offended so easily!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

tt don said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > It's got a fab engine but that's it...
> ...


I had an M5...

Okay i had an M5 on loan... 

it was fast, comfortable and great in a straight line.

But it was lardy, boring and ugly too.

But i hold the record for the fastest terminal speed attained in a car down the main runway at Heathrow - beating a TVR, so it ain't all bad...


----------



## burf2000 (May 15, 2009)

I would love a m3 but I would also love a new TT, I think it was a bit odd him posting it saying the TT was a joke however I am new so what do i know. I think I would kill myself in a m3 in the wet, nearly did a few times in my 300zx. I dont think A m3 is boring or old looking, they are lush cars, just the same as a TT is a lush car


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Its an old car :-*


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks for the positive comments guys. and for all those haters the m3 is a million times more of a car new or old than a tt. i have a tt so i know. as for the m3 not bein special and it just has a good engine gave me a good laugh. its a mans car new or old. tt as said on a million different forums is soft. its funny how you guys get so insulted when anyone says a word against the tt. 
diss the m3 all you like i love it to bits and so does everyone who sees it and drives it. there aint no sound like hearing those exhausts lettin rip. happy motoring guys and each to their own!!!! 8)


----------



## tt don (May 6, 2008)

King TT said:


> thanks for the positive comments guys. and for all those haters the m3 is a million times more of a car new or old than a tt. i have a tt so i know. as for the m3 not bein special and it just has a good engine gave me a good laugh. its a mans car new or old. tt as said on a million different forums is soft. its funny how you guys get so insulted when anyone says a word against the tt.
> diss the m3 all you like i love it to bits and so does everyone who sees it and drives it. there aint no sound like hearing those exhausts lettin rip. happy motoring guys and each to their own!!!! 8)


well said mate. how anyone who drives a tt say that an m3 is borin?. you tt drivers seriously have no class. even on top gear they rate the m3 so highly.. and we all know clarksons comments on a tt. and as for rustys comments about audi makin proper cars and bmw not. did you not see the top gear episode when the m3 ripped the crap out of a rs4.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

King TT said:


> thanks for the positive comments guys. and for all those haters the m3 is a million times more of a car new or old than a tt. i have a tt so i know. as for the m3 not bein special and it just has a good engine gave me a good laugh. its a mans car new or old. tt as said on a million different forums is soft. its funny how you guys get so insulted when anyone says a word against the tt.
> diss the m3 all you like i love it to bits and so does everyone who sees it and drives it. there aint no sound like hearing those exhausts lettin rip. happy motoring guys and each to their own!!!! 8)


You still are not getting the point though..the TT is a different car All together, the m3 Has way more power so thats fair enough but its rubbish to look at :?

I have the M5 so i am qualified to mock them :wink: the m3/m5 are powerfull have loads of toys, but are not pretty .

What do you expect Slating the TT on here :roll: you are only going to get some flack,theTT is much better to look at .

the bmw ..you cant get away from the w*anker" image too,as all bmw's have it not just the m3 :roll: :-* 
i know at least one person a day calls me it in general traffic :lol: and its not my driving thats at fault its the image :?

Enjoy it though its nice, great sound and fun,but thats about it ,all imo . 

Tom.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Well, Ive had a 225 TT and a nicely sorted 3.2 TT and I got my E92 M3 spanking 12 months ago. I liked them all for different reasons. Sure the E46 M3 is quicker and sure it handles better, sure my E92 is, in turn better than the E46. Still wished I had my old TT AND your E46 AND my E92 though, all awesome cars that would fill my garages nicely!

Must say, even with the E92 which I think looks nicer than the E46 (I'm biased) I still think the TT is prettier. Even as they shrink in my rear view mirror (a joke, just a joke! ;-) )

Ive had sme photos blown up into posters for my garage of my M3, the 3.2 TT and my Westfield and when people go into the garage they usually comment on the TT pics most. Goes to show eh. I think its the BBS CHs it had on personally.

Nice M3 by the way.

PS. Tom, you mean people think we are ALL wankers? Thank god for that, I thought they had singled me out!

PPS. To sum up, I enjoyed being outside the TT the most, I enjoy being inside the M3 the most.


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Leg said:


> PS. Tom, you mean people think we are ALL wankers? Thank god for that, I thought they had singled me out!
> 
> Nah Rich you aint been singled out :lol: They have all got us pretty much summed up :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Leg said:


> PPS. To sum up, I enjoyed being outside the TT the most, I enjoy being inside the M3 the most.


I think that's a good way of summing them up TBH. I absolutely loved my TT. I loved the curves, I loved the way it made me feel when I drove it. But the reality is that when it came to handling - and by that I don't mean tail-out powerslides (which I could never do anyway) - there are far better cars.

I remember driving one of the old 2.5 Boxsters before we got the TT, and while it might not have had as much power, it had far more 'finesse'.

Even to a lead-footed eejit like me, I could tell the car was far better balanced and gave a lot more feedback.

Similarly, when we had our old A4, I loved that. But for a while we owened it alongside the Bimmer, and when I had to drive it after being in the BM for about a month or so, it actually felt dangerous it was so wallowy.

Don't got me wrong...I'd have another TT tomorrow if it was practical for me to have one. But I'm under no illusions about their prowess in anything other than the looks dept.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

MK1 TT 225 is great with an exhaust, R32 ARBs, Defcons, Remap, Suspension... This list could go on forever...

E46 M3 is great straight out of the box!

Having owned both myself, to be totally honest I would take the M3, it may not be as nice to look at, but bang for buck you couldn't get any better! The TT needs lots of work to get just a little bit close in terms of performance and quality...

Lastly, the BMW doesn't suffer from half as many of these "common faults" you find on a TT including ARBs, Clutch Pedals, Dashbods, Oil Seals... the list can go on again! Unfortunately for me, the TT was one of my most regretted purchases, it spent more time in the garage then it did with me, one thing after another, hence me calling it a day.

Im not saying I wouldn't climb back into an Audi, or a TT, but it would have to be something absolutely stunning to win my cash... The TTRS for the price after all the options just doesn't cut it compared to purchasing something like a GT-R for 5k more...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Im just glad people still buy cars to do more than get from A to B as cheaply as possible.

The day there is just one interesting car (and I say interesting car rather than sports car) out there and just one bloke logging onto http://www.interestingcarsforum.com and all the other forums are dead except 'www.hybridboxofshite.com then I'll be a sorry man.

I dont much give a toss if you drive a Saxo with lights under it or a Bugatti. Well done for not succumbing to boringsensibleitus.

This view has been galvanising in my brain since I got the M3 tbh. People expect you to ignore them or look down on them if you drive a big, in your face white M3 (or porker etc etc) but you know what, I say 'hi' and 'nice car' to anyone with something interesting and guess what, they love it, they smile and I do too.

Doesnt have to be flash, they do what they do with their taste and budget, thats fine. So long as it isnt boring, they are flying the flag for everyone who loves cars and for that, I salute you. We are petrolheads. Unite, dont bicker. If you want to argue, argue with the idiots who think global warming is caused by cars or the politicians who pretend they tax us to death for the good of the environment. Argue with those who treat us like a major crimewave because we venture over the 40mph speed limit occasionally. Who spend most of our road tax on MP's expenses.

Fight them on the beaches, fight them in the hedgero....err sorry got carried away there.

PS. I apologise to everyone with a FWD TT for everything I ever said. Good on you, dont ever go buy a bloody Prius eh!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Leg said:


> Doesnt have to be flash, they do what they do with their taste and budget, thats fine. So long as it isnt boring, they are flying the flag for everyone who loves cars and for that, I salute you. We are petrolheads. Unite, dont bicker. If you want to argue, argue with the idiots who think global warming is caused by cars or the politicians who pretend they tax us to death for the good of the environment. Argue with those who treat us like a major crimewave because we venture over the 40mph speed limit occasionally. Who spend most of our road tax on MP's expenses.


Hear bloody hear. Great post mate...


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Agreed, well said Leg.

I'd love a BMW one day either an M3 or a Z4M, but can't see me getting rid of the TT anytime soon. Wonder if my missus will let me have both? :lol: Unlikely I think.


----------



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> It's got a fab engine but that's it...
> 
> Sorry mate but why post that on a TT site? It's a common BMW and the wrong generation as well...
> 
> ...


A5's have a terrible offset driving position though


----------



## blake83 (May 11, 2009)

Great post leg,

IMO the TT is just a different experience all together.. I've had cars that literally spun wheels past M3's day in day out and they were fun while I owned them. Saying that I'd still love an M3 - Great drivers car, solid performance and luxury..

I am an enthusiast give me enough cash and I'll have a bit of everything!! I bought the TT purely for its style , class and intriguing aspect of it ( sounds a little ghey but its true!)

My sister in law saw an M3 ( not the new v8 model ) and thought it's just a standard 3 series with wheels...

That scenario would never occur with a TT, its just a different machine in every aspect hence why I bought one.

Honestly though to post such a comment regarding a TT as a joke ( whether you own one or not ) is just asking for negative responses.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Have to say, driving last night in the wet, I agree with the OP: when it comes to handling, the TT is a joke. The steering wheel might as well be attached to another car; it's about as communicative as a corpse. A bog standard Mk 2 Renault Clio is more fun to drive.

As to the M3 just looking like a 316i with big wheels, that's a lot to do with BMW making even their standard cars look 'sporty' - low slung, wheels filling the arches. Compared to a 3/5 series beemer, Audis have always looked like off-roaders (perhaps now changing with the recent batch of models). Even the TT suffers from the jacked up look, which is my only criticism of the design.

Well done to the OP for seeing the M3 for the great car it is, beyond its image problems. I'm afraid I probably couldn't do that, and that's my loss. And that's coming from someone who does drive like a t*sser! :roll:


----------

